# I am a mod on another popular forum.



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

*Disregard everything said by this user in this thread. He was found to be impersonating the real ChrisRay and was permanently banned. 

-wazzledoozle*


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

N as Nintendo?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> N as Nintendo?



we just released 2 products recently (and they are close to $4.99 and $5.99) retail 
It is not Nintendo.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

so is he sayin the 8800"s are garbage or did I take that way outa context?

reason i came up with that is I've seen where hes from


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> so is he sayin the 8800"s are garbage or did I take that way outa context?




You will not find any arguement from me on that question.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow - a bizarre riddle - I'm assuming take the $4.99 and $5.99, multiply by 100.


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 29, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> N as Nintendo?



thas not very discreate.   and considering his prices i dont think its who he means either...  i think its possibly a reference to 20 jiggle bite version and 60 jiggle bite version of a known problematic system....

or it could be a now quite green thing that was very red....


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

ok cus my buddy's card pooped too


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 29, 2006)

guys- this is spam. i mean common, he cant say invidia becouse of legal reasons?
well here il try
nvidia 
nvidiaity
nvidia..

chria


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

Let me add this.
Company "N" was needing to beat company "A" to the launch to be the first indirect "Z" "playing cards"
There is alot of money on the line also with releasing this product right before "Black Friday" in the U.S.A. as it is the biggest day for sales and through christmas there is substantial amounts of moneys to consider.
Company "N" therefore made a concious decision to go ahead and market the "playing cards" for $4.99 and $5.99 even though the "packaging" was incomplete.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

hes a mod at one of their site but not exactly nvidia just an affiliate site

I'd take his word fellas but then you'd have to take mine...lol


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 29, 2006)

maybe but im so bored at work right now that this atleast gives my brain something to twiddle its thumbs over....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2006)

*uh*



ChrisRay said:


> Hello all:
> I was not able to freely voice my opinion on a very popular forum do to legal reasons.
> I am going to be talking about a company called "N" that makes (playing cards.)
> I hope you get my meaning.
> ...



lay off the drugs man!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Nvidia as $499GS and $599GTX?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> Hello all:
> I was not able to freely voice my opinion on a very popular forum do to legal reasons.
> I am going to be talking about a company called "N" that makes (playing cards.)
> I hope you get my meaning.
> ...



Why cant he express his opinion though?  Is the "forum" in question related to the "playing cards"?

We dont live in north korea, where they would happily shoot you for your opinion's!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

they can still read it and he could loose his position?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

Zedicus said:


> maybe but im so bored at work right now that this atleast gives my brain something to twiddle its thumbs over....


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 29, 2006)

real question.   what exactly seems to be the problem with the packaging??   pieces missing? short life span?  examples?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 29, 2006)

So because you can't complain about nVidia on some other forum you do it here? We are aware of the issues, our users can read about it and then decide for themselves. I don't see the point in registering to say "don't buy X". It's basically the same as spam.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Why cant he express his opinion though?  Is the "forum" in question related to the "playing cards"?
> 
> We dont live in north korea, where they would happily shoot you for your opinion's!



I will lose all the gifts i get from company "N" if i am not carefull.
I will also loose all my "brown nosing rights" for when knew packaging does become available.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So because you can't complain about nVidia on some other forum you do it here? We are aware of the issues, our users can read about it and then decide for themselves. I don't see the point in registering to say "don't buy X". It's basically the same as spam.



you are right.
From now on im just going to say buy company "A"


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

wow why is everyone hatin here it's just an "insider" heads up!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

But from which brands all of them?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> wow why is everyone hatin here it's just an "insider" heads up!



Company "A`s" "playing cards" are all there (52 of em) and they are priced cheaper and have alot better "packaging"


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 29, 2006)

give us some clues to the specifics of the 'packaging problems'


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 29, 2006)

maybe direct x10 performance isnt where is should be? And "A" will pwn "N" and show us true performance.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Theres not even drivers for 64bit nor vista right now.


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 29, 2006)

Zedicus said:


> give us some clues to the specifics of the 'packaging problems'



I dont think they come shrink wrapped, so rats can get into them and nibble things when in storage!


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> But from which brands all of them?



Company "N`s" new series G8.8.8.8.G "playing cards" to be specific.
The only other "playing cards that were also incomplete were the "G.5.5.5.G" the "packaging" was fine with those it was the "playing cards" themselves that were bad.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

my buddy's card worked fine at start and when he restarted his comp. it was performing at like 30/100%


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> my buddy's card worked fine at start and when he restarted his comp. it was performing at like 30/100%



Company "N" has known about this issue before the "playing cards" were launched and plan to look at the issue "when its ready"


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

lol he just told me hes sending "N" some hatemail

with this not involved of course he already went back to the 7 series


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

i know you dont want to lose your perks,but could you at least try and be a little less cryptic?.
does packaging equal the items board?,or drivers?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW I lol at this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

its making my brain hurt.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.hardforum.com/search.php?searchid=4610425

http://www.beyond3d.com/forum/search.php?searchid=381959

So this is you>?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i know you dont want to lose your perks,but could you at least try and be a little less cryptic?.
> does packaging equal the items board?,or drivers?



"Playing Cards" = the engine
"Packaging"     = gasoline
in this purely hypothetical situation.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.hardforum.com/search.php?searchid=4610425
> 
> http://www.beyond3d.com/forum/search.php?searchid=381959
> 
> So this is you>?



i dont kiss and tell


----------



## Slater (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> Company "N" has known about this issue before the "playing cards" were launched and plan to look at the issue "when its ready"



How do we know your not just a fanboy of ATi that wants people not to buy the Nvidia cards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

just say this those links aren't where i know him from   and hes very helpful there!!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

R600 Pwns the 8800 so N decided to release them early before Xmas to help sells because of it......Maybe.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

seems to be what i got out of it and the fact there is no quick fix


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

Slater said:


> How do we know your not just a fanboy of ATi that wants people not to buy the Nvidia cards.



I have been a mod for 4 years on the "N" forums.
I have to be carefull with what i say (you surely can understand that.)
Company "N" is just as bad as company "MS" which is sometimes compared to a certain country that was in a very large was from 1937-1942.
that countries president had a little black mustache.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

WAIT did you all say something bad about company "N"????
you are all banned!
you are all CHILDISH!!!
Just because company "N" released "playing cards" for $4.99 and $5.99 dont mean they should be "playing cards" even if it says they are "playing cards" on the side of the box.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

So we are talking about banning people for asking about Windows 64 drivers now?


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 29, 2006)

Wtf? So they arent actually dx10 cards? What on earth are you trying to say?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

There is NO DX10 driver for them at all.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 LOL


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

The "A" team is showing in strength....lol


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 29, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> There is NO DX10 driver for them at all.



So is that what he is trying to say? Because it really is a moot point since Vista isnt out.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> So is that what he is trying to say? Because it really is a moot point since Vista isnt out.



Yes it is, business can buy it right now.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

thE "playing cards" dont have 52 yet (more like 40) but from what i was told by company "N" the "playing cards" (MIGHT) be about 85% complete around march 2007.

these particular "playing cards" have only (3 suits) that is actually correct BUT out of these 3 suits (hearts is 85%) (diamonds is 70%) and (clubs is a low 40%) by march 2007

OH and by the way comapny "N" can not be sued becuase they and their lawyers went in a room to discuss ways to cover their ass (as far as information contained on the outside of the cards)
so dont bother trying to get a class action lawsuit (they were really smart)


----------



## Protius (Nov 29, 2006)

^alright i'm confused now, i like these riddle things tho


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 29, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> So is that what he is trying to say? Because it really is a moot point since Vista isnt out.



how is it "moot" as u say....if i spent $650 on a card that couldnt do what it was suppose to do id be pissed...and vista hits when, about a month? i think we all know what comp. the onion likes best...


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 29, 2006)

What ive got so far is that dx10 drivers wont be ready till march at the very earliest?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

ATi for the Win, from what I understand N driver won't be ready ANY TIME SOON Lol.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> thE "playing cards" dont have 52 yet (more like 40) but from what i was told by company "N" the "playing cards" (MIGHT) be about 85% complete around march 2007.
> 
> these particular "playing cards" have only (3 suits) that is actually correct BUT out of these 3 suits (hearts is 85%) (diamonds is 70%) and (clubs is a low 40%) by march 2007
> 
> ...




good god...if you dont want people to know who you are then dont use a name here they will know...but for the love of god can we drop this coded speak???


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 29, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> how is it "moot" as u say....if i spent $650 on a card that couldnt do what it was suppose to do id be pissed...and vista hits when, about a month? i think we all know what comp. the onion likes best...



Yeh, but nvidia still had a month to release them. Howver, this "source" is claiming it wont be ready till march, so fair enough.

I dont get how using "N" and "playing cards" protects his identity anyway.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

what i get is a card issue in the way it performs not what it runs with!


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 29, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> Yeh, but nvidia still had a month to release them. Howver, this source is claiming it wont be ready till march, so fair enough.




would you buy a car and have the dealer tell you it will be a month before we can get you those rear tires??? it shouldnt matter...if you advertise a card that can do something..it damn well better do it, not later but right then....someone will find a way to get a false advert. suit....


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2006)

lol ...point taken


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Vista on the box with no drivers, hints its packed wrong.


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 29, 2006)

Out of interest, what dx10 games are scheduled for release before march?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2006)

Halo 2, Flight X, hellgate I think, and a few others/


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 29, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> good god...if you dont want people to know who you are then dont use a name here they will know...but for the love of god can we drop this coded speak???



for legal reasons i have to be discrete.
Company "N" can be ruthless.

I did reply to company "N" with all the info the users have been saying in the "N" forums and they just laughed and mumbled suckers....we got their money screw em....they cant do anything.

They recently released a statement that says the "playing cards" will be dealt when they are deat.
oh wait! they fixed that statement and said we will deal no more cards until company "MS" deals out its spades...which should be around late january...well the spades are already out but company "N`s" 3 suits arent ready so they are saying until company "MS" spades are on the shelves
but what the CEO of company "N" told me you can expect to at least march 2007 for any "playing cards" that actually play


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2006)

i have heard through the grapevine that MS wasn't palying nice with anyone from "N" on the support for new drivers.


I will perhaps kick my project leader tonight and ask what has happened truthfully.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 29, 2006)

Conclusion...
In an attempt  to  make money company "N" released some "playing cards" that don't play at all and will only play later, saying those "playing cards" will play.


----------



## micron (Nov 29, 2006)

Chris, is someone _impostering_ you?....this isnt something you would do... I dont think. If everything I'm reading here is true, then it's very admirable of you to expose it(in this strange way), but you're going to get your ass booted out of the focus group....which is why I think this isnt actually you posting this....(I've gone cross-eyed).


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> for legal reasons i have to be discrete.
> Company "N" can be ruthless.



so you expect the judge J of the court of W in K or the grand jury to be stupid enough to not understand that you are talking about NVIDIA's product? good luck with that.

I advise your legal strategy to be "but the first amendment says.." and maybe they will let you go


----------



## micron (Nov 29, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> so you expect the judge J


Judge Judy?


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> Company "N" can be ruthless.



ya screw nvidia......they dont own these forums nor the information that has been passed in this thread....fact is nothing said in this thread constitutes the use of CODE talk...most everything comes from PUBLIC forums...and user feedback...even nvidia cant do anything about opinions....this isnt N.Korea as said before...tho i do accept that you dont want "trouble" fact is your  not the one who has caused this issue, nor do you have INSIDER info that can effect Nvidia financially...Sounds to me like Nvidia has dug their own grave and now has to deal with screwing its customers...all because of ATI??? seems like a hell of a way to deal with ATI and a very unprofessional way to treat loyal customers.......



im not knocken you here chris....i just think the coded talk is a bit much unless you actually work for nvidia and have signed a nondisclosure....in that case what you are doing is being a hero and its understood why you are being discrete.....


----------



## Protius (Nov 29, 2006)

Aren't they 'N' gona be able to figure out who you are and what you're talking about, since you're using the same name on the 'playing card' forums


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 29, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> I have been a mod for 4 years on the "N" forums.
> I have to be carefull with what i say (you surely can understand that.)
> Company "N" is just as bad as company "MS" which is sometimes compared to a certain country that was in a very large was from 1937-1942.
> that countries president had a little black mustache.



LOL! Well, that said?







Meet my cat, "Hitler", lol...



* He's pi$$ed off @ YOU now man... look out!

(He is a mighty hunter, fine predator, & "fine figure of a cat"...)

APK

P.S.=> His "full-time hero image" is who you insulted, this man here:






apk


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2006)

But when and if asked he said not, Nvidia's name, any product name, or disclosure of any known issues past or present.


How many here have ever actually read or seen a NDA? Especially one fom some of these large companies MS, ATI, Nvidia, etc...


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 29, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> LOL! Well, that said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your right alec.....this is a joke....lmao....


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 29, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> your right alec.....this is a joke....lmao....



Actually, that's a friend of mine's cat (this guy I know named Les, good guy) & it's name really IS "hitler", lol... & rightfully so!



* I think the guy's entitled to his opinions, & they MAY be fact, who knows? Every once in awhile, every hardware OEM has a 'bad run', sometimes on their drivers... "Company A" as you guys are now referring to it as? Was NOTORIOUS on its drivers early on having hassles, which sure, got cleaned up & are FINE now... but, point is? It happens!

I like my videocard a great deal, & it's NVidia... but, last model run before this newly released Dx10 capable series.

Even though it ran me a pretty penny, was worth it... you DO get what you pay for many times, & I am happy!

APK

P.S.=> I read a post here by another member that cited this fellow's opinions, something about Windows XP 64 & it NOT having NVidia Dx10 8800 series board drivers, & perhaps, rightfully so (@ least right away)... not many folks run that!

The drivers for it will come, bank on it, because 64-bit is the future, regardless of whether you need it or not... Ms & the hardware oem's will see to it, so you spend cash upgrading!

How many folks REALLY require 64-bit memory addresseability, & especially @ the HOME level w/ end-user typical apps? Not the majority, this is certain... I for one don't need to hit more than 4gb for the apps I use @ least!

Graphics folks, database industrial-strength level apps might, perhaps video editing or CAD possibly, but offhand, I haven't seen any webbrowsers or word-processors need 64-bit... apk


----------



## pt (Nov 30, 2006)

can you stop saying N company, A company etc., it's making me nuts   

JUST SAY THAT EVERYONE SHOULD BUY ATI CARDS AND DUMP THEIR NVIDIA CARDS IN THE TRASH!!!! 

and did you really think if nvidia saw this thread they would not relate your posts to you  

and btw alec, lol  
did he really uses that cross on the neck?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 30, 2006)

have to take a break other forum is calling me (and i need to eat) 
bbl for any questions


----------



## Protius (Nov 30, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## Ati_Guy (Nov 30, 2006)

ChrisRay
You are an idiot and I don't believe that anyone here will think otherwise.  You don't have any special inside knowledge and you are misrepresenting yourself to the otherwise fine people that visit this forum.

As much as I like hearing bad stuff about nVidiot I don't believe anything you have to say.  I hope no one else does either.

Even though I don't post much here, I do read much of it.  These forums do not deserve your presence.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

This is to much lol "Ati_Guy" sticking up for Nividia with his 1st post, only time will tell my friend only time... or "Chris".


----------



## Ati_Guy (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't disagree with the driver problems.  I'm sure they are there.  Ask anyone running quads.  

The issue I have is that he is trying to "inform" everyone of a secret we should already know (if we are *really* into the bleeding edge scene) as if he had some inside knowledge.

He has no inside knowledge.  He only knows what everyone else knows.  It bothers me that he represents himself as someone "in the know".

So I don't disagree with his facts, I disagree with the way he represents himself.  He is NOT who he claims to be.

Think of it more as me sticking up for people that read these forums than sticking up for nVidiots.  I don't belive in lying in ANY form.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2006)

And now its Done.


----------



## Ati_Guy (Nov 30, 2006)

Not a chance.  He'll be back to *impress* us with his credentials he can't mention.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

ah ic , sucks they do that crap though... me, I am waiting on r600 anyway.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 30, 2006)

Ati_Guy said:


> Even though I don't post much here







this whole thing feels wrong.........i havent figured out what it is yet.....


yet......


maybe this thread should be closed.....us power users say enough bullshit in a day that we don't need any of this from outsiders....lol


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 30, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Wanna play hunt him down on the internets?



Im here.
I want to thank the mods for letting me voice my personal opinions and share late breaking news from company "N" on this forum.


I would also like to add (from what i hear around the water cooler) that the performance of the "playing cards" while in "MS`s "clubs" mode is going to be subpar to company "A`s" new "playing cards".

it is (RUMORED) not to be even 1/2 as powerfull as company "A`s" low end "playing card"

This is mainly do to a design flaw in the fab process that will restrict how fast the "playing cards" can be played.

Its hard to be more specific without having company "N" crossify me with their legal team and the authorities.

I really feel bad for the ppl who bought these "playing cards" as it is a completely unfinished product that you are buying at a very high premium.

My suggestion to the masses of people that bought these "playing cards" is to seek legal counsil as there is definately a lawsuit there on the basis of "false advertisement"

Nowhere on the "playing cards" box does it say that you have to wait for a certain (DATE) for the release of "MS" new "CLUBS" for the "playing cards" to be playable.

"MS" "clubs" is already out in many places (this in fact makes the "false advertisement" statement true.

Even I would join such a class action lawsuit.
Now company "N" has already taken this into consideration and said the case would never make it that far becuase they would settle out of court.

There ARE other reasons to also sue company "N" on.
Company "N" telling me to keep the boards clean (not allowing any negative comments) on company "N`s" forums is in fact of company "N" trying to "CONSEAL" the truth from potential new customers of the "G.8.8.8.G" series of "playing cards"

There are many more reasons to sue but I am no lawyer but I do recognize when a company has "intentionaly" put a product out that does meet the specifications as advertised on the side of the box and then tried to conseal it from new users...this might even be "unfair business practices"

I am here to tell you there ARE many many reasons that company "N" can and most likely will be sued over this product line.

I will try and find more info on this later.

unfair business practices, false advertising, fraud, misrepresentation,  and violations of (your STATE) consumer laws.

If any retailor sold these products and knowingly knew that the product did not meet the specifications "as advertised on the box" then THAT retailor can alse be held accountable too.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

very true imagine buys the card for damm near 1 grand canadian, than vista and it not even working! at all? or just the dx10 part of vista I guess.. so its not even a dx10 card yet... LAMERS!

 Hopfully the get thier shit straight, and start making better cards.. cause if amd drops back in the cpu department and controls the best vid cards.. tehy can tweak em to work better on thier cpu's.. guess it wont be bad for people who soley use their comps for games.

 I get this idea because of intels 4core proforming better in general than amds 4core, as stated in this topic.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21066


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 30, 2006)

*l*

By the way, judge judy is good because its one on one being more fair. If the CEO took on the accuser, the accuser would win.

Seriously whats up with nVidia???


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

Really interesting, but not all that suprising!   Most big companies have troublle with accepting the truth. telling the truth, or allowing their employees to tell the truth!!


----------



## Ailuros (Nov 30, 2006)

It's impressive that out of 9 total pages only just a few folks had good enough insticts to detect that this is nothing else than an impersonator. 

The writing style doesn't match, his english is substandard at best and the hypothetically "encoded" context is nothing else but a constantly repeating nonsensical drivel.

I'll just ask a simple question: assume any of the above posted has even the slightest merit, why would anyone be as naive to use his usual screenname to post something in public even if it's supposedly "encrypted"?

This is obviously a matter that should be settled between the forum administrator (-s) and the real person himself, but don't be so quick to jump to any conclusions when it's so bleedingly obvious that's it's nothing more than a tasteless joke (if one can call it even that).

If the impostor is who he claims to be I challenge him to post my full real name, cause only the real Chris would know


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 30, 2006)

Namslas90 said:


> check ur messages




funny way to reach me...lmao


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

ah it dont mater WHO it is ,but what messeage hes sending. who here really cases if its an impersonator or the real chris.. as long as the case is valid.


----------



## Ailuros (Nov 30, 2006)

Chewy said:


> ah it dont mater WHO it is ,but what messeage hes sending. who here really cases if its an impersonator or the real chris.. as long as the case is valid.



Normally these are things that can't be hidden from the public, but before that I'd even ask which case exactly? Unless you've managed to decypher the ever repeating gibberish he's posting.

Furthermore if his case would be so valid, why impersonate somebody to start with?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all:

These are some various usefull links i thought you might be intrested in.

http://www.bbb.org/advertising.asp
Has some very usefull links all in one place.

http://www.wrf.com/docs/publications/adprimer.pdf
Very good read and not very big either.
Points of intrest:

Page 03 "Introduction" just one paragraph.
Page 04 "Self regulation at the NAD" just one paragraph.
Page 05 "Enforcement actions by State ATTy General" and "Consumer actions under state consumer laws"
page 05 is very good to understand.

Just trying to let the people that believe "there is nothing we can do" out of their heads because there is actually something you can do.

Some laws were broken by company "N" in order to make profit.
That never goes well in front of any judge.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Ailuros (Nov 30, 2006)

Predictable and perfectly expectable. Your sidepaddling won't take you very far. As I said any supposed issues cannot be hidden from the public and consumers aren't as naive as one would expect them to be.

In the meantime you better look for an appropriate liferaft, since this comedy won't hold for long.


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 30, 2006)

Ailuros said:


> Predictable and perfectly expectable. Your sidepaddling won't take you very far. As I said any supposed issues cannot be hidden from the public and consumers aren't as naive as one would expect them to be.
> 
> In the meantime you better look for an appropriate liferaft, since this comedy won't hold for long.



Is this really you?
http://www.beyond3d.com/forum/search.php?searchid=382263

or how abou this one

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33692442
"Known AEG/nVidia viral forum SHILLS: Rollo/Jethro Bodine, ChrisRay, Chalnoth, Ailuros.."

That would mean i know you right?
whats up Ailuros


----------



## Ailuros (Nov 30, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> Is this really you?
> http://www.beyond3d.com/forum/search.php?searchid=382263



Try better because you may fool the folks here, but not anyone else. I'm talking to the real Chris in IM as I write those lines and I asked for my real name, since as I said he's amongst the few that happens to know it.

Besides "we" have a common site which you obviously don't know either. Now before you further ridicule yourself, let the whole thing go. I don't have a single problem with you wanting to post anything, anywhere, just don't try to think you can get away with impersonating anybody.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL, I dont concider that a popular board popular Chris.... JAJAJAJAJAAJAJA!  Ati is on top of the world of best video cards nowadays anyway


----------



## Ailuros (Nov 30, 2006)

ChrisRay said:


> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33692442
> "Known AEG/nVidia viral forum SHILLS: Rollo/Jethro Bodine, ChrisRay, Chalnoth, Ailuros.."
> 
> That would mean i know you right?
> whats up Ailuros



What is up is you're a phoney. How desperate are you exactly?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like we've got some Nvidia or ATI marketers pushing BS on our forums. I believe a few months back there was some fuss over Nvidia hiring people to hype them up on forums, no?


----------



## ChrisRay (Nov 30, 2006)

Ailuros said:


> What is up is you're a phoney. How desperate are you exactly?



Havent heard you leave one comment about the contents of any posts i have left so far.
Maybe you dont like what it says.
By googling your Nick (if that really is you) it shows you are biased to company "N" products.
I would still be glad to hear your comments.
But how do i know im really talking to you? you could have stolen that nick.

May the real ChrisRay please stand up...chickee chickee slim ChrisRay


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 30, 2006)

This thread is done.


----------

